# Asrock Z68 Pro3-M more problems



## harambasha (Aug 17, 2011)

Was thinking what title to write this time, I got a problem now every day since bought this piece of junk. Seriously this mobo starts to piss me off..

1. XFast USB technology, driver installed OK, works fine AS IS on default settings --> when go click settings from Turbo to Normal mode --> BSOD :shadedshu tested few times and always the same bad bad result

2. Turbo 50 Technology --> set it in BIOS, computer booting alright but then total FREEZE after few seconds, tried few times always the same result 

These are probs which doesn't affect my normal usage of computer but anyway it does NOT work as designed! Anyone from Asrock here?

I want to hear some happy users praising Ascock Pro3, maybe won't return it if it's up to certain drivers versions etc.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 18, 2011)

turbo 50 is overclocking = your overclock is not stable = overclock by hand
xfast usb doesn't work with all devices


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm having no serious issues at all with my ASRock Z68 Pro3-M.  My only qualms with the board is its shoddy PWM fan control after updating to BIOS 1.40

I noticed tuning the speed of my PWM fan required more effort after the latest BIOS updated.  There is still the "Target Fan Speed" and "Target Temperature" but it required more fiddling to get my PWM fan to ramp up at the appropriate temperature/time, instead of waiting until 55C to spin my fan at 3000 RPM...

Now I have Target Fan Speed set to 7 and Target Temperature at 45C, this seems to work great, max Intel Burn Test temps of around 67C at 4.2 Ghz 1.26'ish volts (- Offset mode).  

I'm replacing the only 92mm fan on my Xigmatek cooler with 2 Scythe Kama Flex 92mm PWM fans and plugging them into a PWM Y splitter which is plugging into the only PWM header on this ASRock board.

So far so good with this board for me.  Its a Z68 Micro ATX board with good features and doesn't break the bank. 

/edit

I haven't messed with the Xfast stuff and probably never will, sounds like BS to me.  Though I will say the Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility seems more intuitive and friendly than the software Asus has.

You might get more support from TweakTown forums, ASRock has an official tech support sub forum on there - http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/


----------



## harambasha (Aug 18, 2011)

List continues:

3. I also have smthg wrong with setting Fans speed.. PWM spins only at 900rpm, no other speed possible and Chassis 2 fan not even recognized by mobo.

4. New problem this morning - started computer from cold (it was off last night) and it gives "BOOTMGR is missing, press Ctrl+Alt+Del..". Went to BIOS checked everything is default, only RAM profile 1 loaded, Fan settings tweaked for more silence and SATA mode is AHCI as supposed to be - restart computer, it works fine. *Shut down, cold start and again the same BOOTMGR... msg *

thanks for pointing me to asrock sub-forum there..


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you have more problems then a possibly faulty board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to thread necro but I have had issues with this board as well. OCing is very hard with this board. I can manually set the voltages and it will not boot but if I let the but auto everything and just set the multi then it is rock stable? Also With the newer bioses my mouse in the bios is inverted which makes it useless! This may all change when I get a decent set of ram in the board and try from there. There is a beta bios I am planning on testing tonight to see if it will clock any better.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry to thread necro but I have had issues with this board as well. OCing is very hard with this board. I can manually set the voltages and it will not boot but if I let the but auto everything and just set the multi then it is rock stable? Also With the newer bioses my mouse in the bios is inverted which makes it useless! This may all change when I get a decent set of ram in the board and try from there. There is a beta bios I am planning on testing tonight to see if it will clock any better.



You're not alone with your mouse being inverted on the newer BIOS.  I actually ended up flashing back to BIOS 1.40 because of the mouse issue.

I haven't really tried OC'ing at all on this board with my 2500K.  I ran it at 4 Ghz for awhile, but I'm not sure how mine is with OC'ing.  I imagine this board can't take my 2500K to 5 Ghz like my Asus P67 Pro did.  Doesn't really bother me though, with BF3 and a 2500K 3.3 Ghz and 5 Ghz there is no difference - it's all up to the job of the GPU at high resolutions.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> You're not alone with your mouse being inverted on the newer BIOS.  I actually ended up flashing back to BIOS 1.40 because of the mouse issue.
> 
> I haven't really tried OC'ing at all on this board with my 2500K.  I ran it at 4 Ghz for awhile, but I'm not sure how mine is with OC'ing.  I imagine this board can't take my 2500K to 5 Ghz like my Asus P67 Pro did.  Doesn't really bother me though, with BF3 and a 2500K 3.3 Ghz and 5 Ghz there is no difference - it's all up to the job of the GPU at high resolutions.



There is a beta bios that I am going to try tonight on the ASRock website! Its L1.21 under beta zone


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 15, 2011)

OK let me know how it goes.  Hopefully it improves your OC results and fixes the mouse issue in the EFI BIOS.


----------

